# Occupation ceiling for ICT System and Business Analyst



## yinyanguy

Hi,
As per the latest reports from skillselect, the occupation ceiling for ICT BA and System Analyst has reached it's limit.does any one know when will these ceilings be reset?
Also is there any change in the number of ceilings for the next yeAr?
Looking forward to hear in this regards. Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Yinyanguy


----------



## Shanky

Hey..

Just read your post.. Can you please tell me where did you get this data on the ceiling of the applications of BA and System Analysts!??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Editor

Hi Yinyanguy

I have done some investigating on your behalf and it seems that the figure may be reviewed in July after the authorities have taken a closer look at the sector and future requirements.

Professional, Scientific and Technical Services

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## yinyanguy

Thanks Mark for your response. 
Regards, 
Puneet


----------



## yinyanguy

Hi Mark, 
Do you know if the ceiling has reset yet? 
The skillselect website, still shows the old information. 
Do you know when does it get updated? 
Do we know if BA/SA are on the list for next year starting this July ? 
Regards, 
Puneet


----------

